# 11 week old feeding schedule



## Jenredz (May 27, 2012)

Hi all, we have the most adorable 11 week old, he's crated and doing well, up at 3.30am for a pee stop, but wakes super early in the morning! Just wondered what times you guys fed your pups, currently I feed him 6,15, 12, 3, and 6, wonderd if I pushed his last meal if that would help him sleep just a bit later? He wakes at 5.40 howling barking etc, I try to ignore, should I feed him when I come down or leave him? Any advice gratefully received!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would cut him down to 4 meals a day now and then in the next few weeks to 3 a day. Down to 2 at around 6 months. Divide the meal you are cutting out between the other meals. When you cut down to 2 meals a day do it very gradually over 4 days as you are now feeding much larger quantities and you need to be sure you pup's tummy can cope with the larger quantities in the other meals.


----------



## Jenredz (May 27, 2012)

Thankyou, I do feed him 4 times, he wolfs it down, but is 6pm late enough for his last feed, or should it be later? Some people tell me i should feed him at 8/9 pm??


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Try it and see, there are no hard and fast rules to when you feed, it has to suit you as well as the pup. If you can, I would add an hour or so on to the day time feeds so 6, 1,5,8 or 9. I think we used to put Boris to bed with his last feed at about 10 when he was 12 weeks.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

HM's summed it up. Just remember that each dog is an individual and what works for one may not for another. As an example, Ozkar was on 3 feeds by 12 weeks and 2 feeds by 4 months. I feed my adult dogs twice per day, but not for any other reason than I like company at breakfast and dinner.......


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Sadie who is 16 weeks old, from the first day we had her, slept well through the night. She woke at 5.40 am everyday like clock work until we realised it was the time our boiler switched on. When we changed it, she slept for longer  She was on 3 meals a day when we got her, but I wouldn't feed her until about 7am, no matter what time she got up. Lunchtime when I got home from work, then again at 6/6.30 at night. This had fitted in fine with our routine and she has had no problems adjusting to our routine. The only thing I keep a close eye on is her growth and increasing her food according to her size and activity. she has grown at an amazing rate since we had her at 10 weeks, so I have to be on the ball on increasing the quantity of food.


----------

